# 2WW - faint line



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

I've done a hpt yesterday and again this morning and got a faint line. The test was first response, i got a pink line to show that the test is working and then another faint pink line next to it. I'm on 11dpt so this I suppose would explain why the line is faint. But what i want to know is would i see any kind of a line if the test was -ive. I've done -ive tests in the past and have'nt seen any hint of a line, so does this meen that my test is positive?

any thought would be apprieciated

hammy xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I am not a nurse, but Iam sure if you had not had any HCG injection for at least 10 days then this is looking good  

I seem to think they say the HCG jab you have can last up to 10 days and no more, so as long as that was more then that looks like you are on your way to your dream  

Hope the real tests proves this right    

Love Jo
x x x

All the best


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hammy 

Day 11 pt is very early most ladies do not have a postitive test until day 14 pt but this depends on when the embryos transfer and whether you have twins or not

it is possible to get like a water mark on the test stick and it does show as the faintest second line

fingers crossed it is a second line but do test again in a few days time to confirm ....... also each time you test the line will get darker ..... is it darker ? than the prevoius one ?

Love Mini xx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Also 

HCG jabs can take up to 14 days to leave the body depending on your metabolism

Love Mini xx


----------



## hammy (Feb 24, 2004)

thanks jo and mini,

as far as iam aware i haven't had a hcg jab the last jab i had was profasi 36 hrs before ec.

mini, its definately not a water mark, I'm pretty sure of that. I'd like to think that I will wait a couple of days before testing again but I know that I'll have to do another tomorrow morning! here's hoping!

love hammy xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Can I just point out, I got a positive on day 10 !!!! faint but it was defo there and it was twins, sorry forgot to add this last time  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

Hammy 

Profasi is a HCG trigger jab and that sounds like it was more than 14 days ago now 

sounds good ! get ready to celebrate !

Love Mini xx


----------



## Caro70 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Hammy - just thought I'd throw my oar in and tell you I got my BFP on 11dpt. Congratulations, I think you may have done it! First reponse  test are excellent at picking up early results accurately. I was concerned my BFP may have ben caused by my trigger jab, but my clinic assured me that wasn't possible.

Best of luck and keep doing the tests! I think I did 5 in the first 3 days!!!!  

love
Caroline
xx


----------



## Ellie (Jun 27, 2004)

Girls, 

Can you get a feint line if you're not pg? I am on cycle day 24 and have tested today because I have high natural killer cells that are supposed to destroy my litte embies. I thought I'd try a test before af this month to see if I had concieved and before the wretched nk cells did their job. Af should arrive in three days. Does a feint, very feint but definitely there, line mean a +ve? Or could it mean not and I'm mad & clutching at straws?

Fab to read all your good news girls.

Ellie


----------



## Nic2310 (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi Ellie

As long as youve had no trigger hcg shot in the past 14 days then a positive is a positive!  Keeping fingers crossed for you....do you have a clinic to contact and ask advice on what to do next?

Congratulations, hope this is the one.  

Love Nic xx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Just want to add I got a BFP 10dpt in my last cycle. So I reckon its looking good.

Clare


----------



## Ellie (Jun 27, 2004)

And a really feint line is still a line?

Oh wow...

Feleling hysterical. Now to fight the invasion of the nk snatcher!

Thankyou girlies.

Ellie
x


----------

